# Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...



## pyro (29. Sep. 2011)

2 Fragen zu Krebsscheren:

1. An einer Mutterpflanze hängen noch 2 kleine Sprösse... abtrennen oder dran lassen?

2. Da die Krebsscheren langsam abtauchen... welche Wassertiefe ist dafür am besten?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Hi,

zu 1  dranlassen
zu 2 ab 60cm Wassertiefe ist man auf der sicheren Seite (dürfen halt nicht im Eis einfrieren)

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Gibt es für die Krebsscheren auch ein "zu tief"? Nicht das die im Frühling nicht nach oben kommen oder anwurzeln...

Ich hätt 0,50m, 0,8m, 0,9m und 1,40m im Angebot.


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Krebsscheren tauchen auf wenn sie blühen wollen von dem her denke ich nicht das es ein zu tief gibt kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## karsten. (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

zwischen "wieder auftauchen" und "blühen" besteht kein Zusammenhang !

die tauchen auch auf ohne "blühen zu wollen" 

__________________________________

@ pyro : dranlassen und frostfrei 

mfG

lesen


----------



## beaune (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Hallo,

wenn ich mich hier mal kurz einklinken darf...
Auch in meinem Teich sind einige Dutzend Krebsscheren. Nun habe ich bei Wikipedia gelesen: "... Die starke Biomasseproduktion großer Vorkommen wirkt verlandungsfördernd (schlammbildend) in Gewässern..."
Ok, im Vergleich zu den genialen Bildern von Karsten kann ich natürlich noch nicht von großem Vorkommen reden, doch da mein Teich ja auch nicht riesig ist, hat mir das doch etwas zu denken gegeben. Auch weil meine Fischies ja Platz zum Überwintern brauchen. Sollte ich die Pflanzen lieber bis auf einige wenige Exemplare reduzieren und auf gutes Wachstum im nächsten Jahr hoffen? 

Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## karsten. (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Hallo

nur wenn Du alle Pflanzen (Biomasse) auf Dauer im Teich kompostierst 

ausputzen und alles Abgestorbene rausfischen sollte man schon .

genauso wenn eine Art sich überproportional ausbreitet

die Krebsscheren kann man im Frühsommer sicher ausputzen 

mfG


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Hallo Petra.

Überzählige Exemplare finden in unserem Flohmarkt zumeist reißenden Absatz. Einfach im nächsten Jahr dort anbieten. Man kann sie ja auch eintauschen.... gegen was anderes, hübsches.


----------



## Stadtkind (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Hallo Ihr,

meine paar Krebsscheren sehen nicht besonders schön aus.
Die inneren Blätter sind halbwegs gesund, aber die äußeren bis zur Hälfte hinüber.
Sollte ich nun die ganzen Blätter abschneiden, oder nur das Kaputte wegschneiden ?
Oder vielleicht die ganze Pflanze rausnehmen ?


Wünsche ein schönes , sonniges Wochenende


----------



## karsten. (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

lass sie in einfach Ruhe


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

@Petra: Meist sehen die KS im Herbst nicht wirklich berauschend aus..auf dem ersten Blick täuscht das!
Mach es wie Karsten sagt und lass sie einfach in Ruhe...ich mache bei meinen KS so wenig wie möglich und sie können ungestört wachsen auf und abtauchen und sogar blühen!


----------



## totti01 (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Mojen,

ich hab auch mal ne Frage zur __ Krebsschere.

Also meine KS haben ungefähr Ende Mai mal einen kurzen Auftauch - Versuch gestartet und sind dann aber wieder zum Boden gesunken und sind dort bis heute geblieben.

Weiß einer von Euch woran das liegen könnte, dass die nicht nach oben kommen?

Vermehrt haben die sich ordentlich, aber lassen sich an der Wasseroberfläche nicht sehen...

Von der Farbe her sehen sie auch schön grün und gesund aus.


----------



## beaune (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Danke Karsten und Annett! 

Ich hatte via Zeitung schon einige an Selbstabholer verschenkt, da ich nicht wusste, wie man sowas verschickt und mich deswegen nicht in den Forumsflohmarkt getraut hab. 

Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## pema (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Krebsscheren tauchen langsam ab...*

Hallo Torsten,

keine Sorge: meine sind noch nie raufgekommen...leben aber dennoch und vermehren sich. Ich bin bei meinen Krebsscheren der Meinung, sie hängen ganz einfach in den Fadenalgen fest, scheint sie aber nicht zu stören.
In einem Buch (Mist...keine Ahnung mehr wo) habe ich gelesen, dass Krebsscheren sogar unter Wasser blühen können. 
Solange sie gut aussehen und sich vermehren, brauchen sie meinetwegen nicht unbedingt an die Wasseroberfläche zu steigen
petra


----------

